# Mechanical / HVAC Engineer need a job



## sherifomran18 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

After granting 189 visa i am struggling to get a job in Australia, anyone has a lead or can refer me to an employer just for interview?
I have over 6 years experience in multinational HVAC companies.

Note: i tried seek, careerone..etc and mostly need local experience or just not consider me.

Appreciate your support and connections is the best way to get the first job there.

Cheers,

Sherif


----------



## arun11987 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello sherif,
Have you got your job now?


----------



## sherifomran18 (Feb 25, 2014)

Not yet...any suggestions?


----------

